# Its Only Fifteen Grand.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought this was worth posting. Check it out on the bay and watch the video. 

321267863632


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I asked Caroline if she`d get them for me, she said she would but she`s already got me something for Christmas :newyear: :lol:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Got one.


----------

